# speedometer not working



## sdamonboyd (Apr 26, 2008)

my speedometer in my 97 jetta doesn't work, but when i hit a bump the needle will jump. all the other guages work. how would i fix it or look at it to fix it? let me know


----------



## eoworm (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: speedometer not working (zacknolden)*

^that would make sense, except the tach in the mk3 is digital.
no speedo cable.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the mk3 cluster is known to fry.
you can either open it up and begin soldering loose contacts or buy a new one.


----------



## hoodmeister (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: speedometer not working (sdamonboyd)*

Since the tach still works, it might be the speedo transmitter. See a description here: http://buyeuroparts.com/ Look under "body electrical" after selecting your car make/year/model. If the speedo shakes or vibrates when first turned on, it is usually the instrument cluster that is at fault. I think that's not the case since your tach works.


----------



## 600sprint (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: speedometer not working (hoodmeister)*

I just picked up a 97 Jetta. Among many problems I'm working on one at a time, none of the guages work. I've checked the fuses under the dash, they are all good. Any suggestions?


----------



## annemariepovich (Jul 28, 2008)

my '96 passat's speedo jumps as well and fluctuates whenever it damn well pleases. help me


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: speedometer not working (sdamonboyd)*

2nd on the VSS. It screws onto the top of the transmission on 5-speed trannies, and is a snap to replace.
I would try swapping the VSS first (see if you have a buddy with a Golf or Jetta that you can try borrowing it from).
Then, you can try loosening the fasteners to see if there are any loose wires or connectors going to the instrument cluster.
If that does not fix the problem, it's probably the cluster (used ones are cheap and available in the Vortex For Sale section.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: speedometer not working (600sprint)*

I have only had my MKIII for three months, but if it's like my MKII, there is a voltage regulator attached to the instrument cluster that can burnout.
Unfortunately (or fortunately), it is usually cheaper to buy a replacement instrument cluster, than it is to try to pay to have a defective instrument cluster repaired. Look in the Vortex For Sale Section for an inexpensive replacement.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (annemariepovich)*

Try replacing the VSS (vehicle speed sensor).


----------



## A_Man_Eating_Duck (Sep 24, 2007)

just has this problem with my 97 golf vr6 auto about an hour ago.
The needle would jump up either hitting a bump or on the gear change otherwise it would stay at zero. I popped the bonnet and there is a cable that is to the left on the transmission (in the red circle in the attached pic), all i did was unplug it and plug it back in.


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (A_Man_Eating_Duck)*

Check your grounds.


----------

